# Chromecast



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

Any one used the new Google Chromecast yet? If so, how do you like it? Ordered one on Amazon but they were sold out & said will take 3/4 weeks to deliver. Hoping it is as good as all the buzz going on.

John


----------



## D_V_D (Jul 31, 2013)

Yup I picked one up while on vacation.

Was using a Hotel's internet so I couldn't set it up till I created a hotspot to by-pass the hotel login requirements.

Once I got it working Youtube worked great but Chrome browser had some lag especially when playing flash games from Facebook. I think it would be fine for basic web browsing but nothing more at this time.

I'm hoping HBO Go comes out soon.

So far I have connected Apple phones, Android phones/tablets and Win 7 laptop all without issues.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The quick sellout made Apple blink; they dropped the price of refurbed AppleTVs to $75 today. Somehow I don't see that stopping the bleeding. Expect 3 or 4 Chromecast knockoffs in the near future.

What I wish it would do is let me use my HDTV as a second computer screen. Not really a goal, probably.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

There is already a thread on this so I'm closing this one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206622-google-introduces-chromecast-a-35-hdmi-streaming-solution-for-televisions/

Mike


----------

